# Dynotile - has anyone got them?



## J3FVW (Sep 28, 2009)

I've recently moved into a new house and will be tackling the garage in the near future.

Rather than painting the floor I'm wanting to install PVC tiles on the floor. I've been looking at different price brackets on ebay etc but it looks like Dynotile are going to be the best if a tad pricey.

Has anyone got them in their garage and if so are they good quality and how are they holding up after a period of time? Also how are they to fit?

Cheers in advance :thumb:


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

BTTT

I have been looking at them as well. Any one ?


----------



## Car Key (Mar 20, 2007)

Polished Bliss have them in their studio.


----------



## Markyt001 (Mar 23, 2007)

I have the medium grey tiles from Duragarages and have found them to be great. much the same as Dynotiles.

Been down for over two years and very easy to lay and cut to shape. Took me 2 hrs to lay a single garage (incl. cuppa tea!!!)

Maintenance is easy, just mop over every few weeks and no dent/scratchmarks left to date.


----------



## F1 CJE UK (Jul 25, 2010)

sounds good guys, thanks


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Got my radar tuned into to Dynatile right now and the piggy bank is almost half way there  Want to do it before the ice and snow arrives. Keep the floor a little warmer.

You fancy the underlay ??

Cant decide yet which colour scheme to go for : Black and white, Black and yellow, yellow and blue or all battleship grey :wall:


----------



## amiller (Jan 1, 2009)

Polished Bliss did a blog article on it too. :thumb:


----------



## John @ PB (Aug 25, 2010)

I know that linking to our site in this section is rule breaking but hopefully this one-off will be allowed (being that it's advice, not a sales post).

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/blog/2010/04/how-to-floor-a-detailing-studio/


----------



## getthewheelsinl (Apr 6, 2010)

whats the price per square meter for this stuff?

Looks very nice Polished Bliss!!


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Couldn't recommend this stuff highly enough:thumb:


----------



## dscam (May 30, 2008)

I don't have any specific experience with Dynotile but might be worth noting that the chaps at PB actually changed their Dynotile floor for an Ecotile floor due to significant wear and tear. I appreciate that in a domestic garage there will be much less traffic but these tiles are expensive and despite appearances they are not all equal!

I got free samples of Ecotile and was very impressed with the quality. I eventually chose the Dura tiles as I was buying other products from them (all very good too actually). 

In essence, worth getting samples of each to compare quality.


----------



## David Proctor (Mar 6, 2011)

Dynotile tiles are the business....


----------

